
Simplify code with 'if constexpr' in C++17 - ingve
http://www.bfilipek.com/2018/03/ifconstexpr.html
======
joebaf
'if constexpr' shows the simplification process in the C++ standard. It's
easier to use that SFINAE tricks, so maybe non-template-experts will also use
it from time to time

